# Is this brake track nick okay for Zipp 303 Carbon Clincher? (Pic Inside)



## albert1028 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey All, 

This is my first foray into aftermarket wheels for bikes. I just picked up a 2013 Zipp 303 Carbon Clincher off ebay and the wheels look in decent condition. I did have one question about the wheel. Specifically one nick on the brake track that isn't huge or deep but wanted your experiencing opinions. 

Here is the pic: 









Thanks!


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

Is it your rear or front wheel? I'd take it to your bike shop and have them look at it.


----------



## albert1028 (Jan 21, 2013)

Merc said:


> Is it your rear or front wheel? I'd take it to your bike shop and have them look at it.


This is the rear wheel. I know it's less important for braking, since now i'm trying to exclusively use just front for braking.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I can only guess but I would imagine, being on the brake track and all, that will eventually lead to problems.

Regardless, if the seller didn't disclose that upfront I'd find it unacceptable and return them if possible.


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

I have raced cyclocross on carbon wheels from both Easton, Reynolds, and Zipp that developed similar slight pits/gouges in the brake track and despite mud and muck, never noticed anything but a minor bit of brake pulsing under heavy braking. Its obviously not structural so your LBS might help by contacting Zipp about a replacement rim, but personally I would think about DIY remedies. Since the main the issue would be brake pulsing, why not apply clear fingernail polish into the effected area, let it dry, then use a couple different grits (400, 600, 800) of Emory cloth to carefully wet sand until the nail polish is smooth?


----------



## albert1028 (Jan 21, 2013)

ms6073 said:


> I have raced cyclocross on carbon wheels from both Easton, Reynolds, and Zipp that developed similar slight pits/gouges in the brake track and despite mud and muck, never noticed anything but a minor bit of brake pulsing under heavy braking. Its obviously not structural so your LBS might help by contacting Zipp about a replacement rim, but personally I would think about DIY remedies. Since the main the issue would be brake pulsing, why not apply clear fingernail polish into the effected area, let it dry, then use a couple different grits (400, 600, 800) of Emory cloth to carefully wet sand until the nail polish is smooth?


Actually looking at that place where it happened, I checked the inside of the rim and noticed on both sides of the spot where there was a nick on the wall, on both walls on the wheel. I have attached some pictures...hopefully this lesson learned by me will help others who run into this issue in the future. (This makes me never want to purchase 2nd hand wheels or products that are made of carbon fiber). 

Is it best that I take it to a dealer to look at? (I don't even know if a dealer would know what to look for or have enough knowledge about this stuff).


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

Bonding has been compromised from my point of view. Actually, the weave looks separated. Note, I have 404cc's, and at 77 kg and all kinds of hell unleashed on the wheels over thousands of miles...nothing close to what you've pictured. LBS may offer a fix solution by another party #hopeful

I feel awful for you especially I'm sure after your excitement of picking them up. I'm sure things will work out so you eventually have what you want. I would however disagree with your take-away specific to CF; it could be any material but unfortunately there are those types out there who pass to the majority of us their negative aspect of humanity (and yes, I mean that broadly). Of course I'm of the belief that it all sorts out to the right


----------



## albert1028 (Jan 21, 2013)

DonDenver said:


> Bonding has been compromised from my point of view. Actually, the weave looks separated. Note, I have 404cc's, and at 77 kg and all kinds of hell unleashed on the wheels over thousands of miles...nothing close to what you've pictured. LBS may offer a fix solution by another party #hopeful
> 
> I feel awful for you especially I'm sure after your excitement of picking them up. I'm sure things will work out so you eventually have what you want. I would however disagree with your take-away specific to CF; it could be any material but unfortunately there are those types out there who pass to the majority of us their negative aspect of humanity (and yes, I mean that broadly). Of course I'm of the belief that it all sorts out to the right


@DonDenver...Thanks for being empathetic and for all those who responded your advise was much appreciated. 

I am actually going to return the item and feel that for things like this, it's hard to get things used that are seen as wear and tear items (which I feel wheels kinda fit into). 

Thanks for all your help! Hope this post helps someone in the future.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

I'd take them in to a Zipp dealer and maybe they can send photos to the guys in Indianapolis and see what they think. They may want to see the wheel, and if they decide it's damaged they'll probably offer a crash-replacement rebuild. 

And I'd talk to the seller and let them know what's happening. Depending on how they were described eBay may help as well.


----------



## LouisVuitton (Aug 31, 2009)

They are perfectly fine to ride on and you won't have any issues. It's purely cosmetic. If you're anal about it, you can work with Zipp and get a crash replacement on the wheel for about $500 on that wheel.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

The first thing you must do is start a claim with PayPal (hoping you paid through PayPal). My wife does a lot of business on ebay and PayPal is a great service for buyers, they are heavily protected.

At that point take it to a zipp dealer and see what they say. After that, you the buyer will have the decision to how you would like to resolve the situation. If you want back your refund, only thing you'll be out is shipping.


----------

